# Commercial Deutz Allis Snowblower 828-$150 Blaine, MN



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been looking for a Simplicity to add to the herd but this popped up.
Tempted but just don't have the room right now.

Commercial Deutz Allis Snowblower 8-28


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's the first deutz labeled snowblower I have ever seen let alone a simplicity made deutz. 
I recently went through one for someone. Very heavy duty machine. The handle bars were 3/8 solid steel if not 1/2. 

Only thing I didn't fix for him was the chute up/down deflector cable. It was $100 just for the cable. Everything else was regular stuff.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

looks beefy.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Unique!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

go green


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I've been looking for a Simplicity to add to the herd but this popped up.
> Tempted but just don't have the room right now.
> 
> There must be room somewhere..., how about in the dining room, in the corner where ur wife won't notice it, toss a table cloth over it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

looks like a beast. it looks just like an 860 with a tall chute and paint job.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sure is a pretty green.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

I've used the exact same thrower in Baker brand decal format. It's a monster!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Never seen one in Deutz label.....? COOL!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

with a name like *Frog*, you're destined to own it


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I've been looking for a Simplicity to add to the herd but this popped up.
> Tempted but just don't have the room right now.
> 
> Commercial Deutz Allis Snowblower 8-28


That's the one I have


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

skutflut said:


> Kiss4aFrog said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking for a Simplicity to add to the herd but this popped up.
> ...


----------

